# Assassin snails & clown loachs



## Toasterbaa (Jun 25, 2013)

i have 10 assassin snails in my tank but i got 5 small clown loachs as a gift and im wondering will the clown loachs eat the assassins? im aware clown loachs eat snails but do they eat assassins? and if they do can assassins survive in a seprate tank without a heater till i get one? someone please answer


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Toasterbaa said:


> i have 10 assassin snails in my tank but i got 5 small clown loachs as a gift and im wondering will the clown loachs eat the assassins? im aware clown loachs eat snails but do they eat assassins? and if they do can assassins survive in a seprate tank without a heater till i get one? someone please answer


 
Clown loaches will not care what type of snail it is.If they can get it out of it's shell,,they will eat em.
Snail's should be fine without heater for a few day's.


----------



## Toasterbaa (Jun 25, 2013)

1077 said:


> Clown loaches will not care what type of snail it is.If they can get it out of it's shell,,they will eat em.
> Snail's should be fine without heater for a few day's.


what about a filter? will they do fine without one as long as i do water changes?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I had some assasins ride in on a plant. I put them in a huge cup with clean water no heater and kept them there for a couple weeks before I gave them to my neighbors son who wanted them. Seemed fine with water changes daily. 
Well never thought about that with Clown loaches. Now I know where my new snail baby boom in the 16g is headed hehe to the big tank.


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

how big is your tank?


----------



## Toasterbaa (Jun 25, 2013)

how long do assassins live for?


----------

